# Vallecito Wood



## HANSON (Sep 18, 2004)

Run LEFT on the insignificant drop right after pick up sticks, don't go right!


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Check, sorry bad beta. I meant to say left. Thanks Luke!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Go right! No, left! Aaaaaaaaiiiiii!!!!!


----------

